# Hymer button advice



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

There are two buttons in the kitchen in our van, but as can be seen in the picture below; the surround can actually take three, does anyone know where i can buy a button like the two at the sides, to fit in the middle location? or does anyone have one they'd sell.










many thanks in advance

Lee


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

You probably already have but if not ping out existing switch, they usually have some info printed on them you could internet search.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If it's in your Hymer I think you will get it from them. Try Brownhills Newark or the place in Telford.

I wanted some nylon washers for a roof light "no problems sir". Make sure you have your serial number when you enquire.

Dick


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I have had one out but didn't notice a part number, i check tomorrow.

Good thinking dick, i'll ring round.

Thanks, Lee


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Here you are, bought some myself for the LED light I fitted in kitchen, and wanted to retain the original striplight

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-PCS-On-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a71289862

curlyboy


----------

